# Big News re: Miami and the NCAA case!!!



## tjl1388 (Jan 23, 2013)

Big NCAA news.... 
Looks like the NCAA shot themselves in the foot again. This could be very good for UM.



> NCAA launches external review of enforcement program
> 
> The NCAA national office has uncovered an issue of improper conduct within its enforcement program that occurred during the University of Miami investigation. Former NCAA enforcement staff members worked with the criminal defense attorney for Nevin Shapiro to improperly obtain information for the purposes of the NCAA investigation through a bankruptcy proceeding that did not involve the NCAA.
> 
> ...



Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
This is bad for Miami in that it's more time. This is good for Miami in that this NOA easily could likely look like Swiss cheese soon. 

Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
Emmert won't even commit to Miami investigation absolutely going forward. "This is a shocking affair."

Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
Emmert is holding nothing back. He's livid. 

RT @slmandel: The NCAA actually had the Shapiro attorney on its payroll. "This is obviously a shocking affair, said Emmert.
Expand 


http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...proper-conduct-investigation-miami-hurricanes



UM is gonna....

SKATE!!!







GAME ON!!!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2013)

This would be like the Teflon Don getting off on a technicality...say an overly agressive DA that had not gotten the courts approval for a wire tap that clearly had the Don bragging about a killing. 

Can't wait to see how this plays out...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 23, 2013)

alphachief said:


> This would be like the Teflon Don getting off on a technicality...say an overly agressive DA that had not gotten the courts approval for a wire tap that clearly had the Don bragging about a killing.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this plays out...



UM skatin!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## 300Pins (Jan 24, 2013)

the ncaa is not bound by the laws of evidence, since this is not a legal proceeding. it is an enforcement isssue with a member of the organization


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

300Pins said:


> the ncaa is not bound by the laws of evidence, since this is not a legal proceeding. it is an enforcement isssue with a member of the organization



And you're not apparantly bound by the laws of reading comprehension....



> As it does not have subpoena power, the NCAA does not have the authority to compel testimony through procedures outside of its enforcement program. Through bankruptcy proceedings, enforcement staff gained information for the investigation that would not have been accessible otherwise.



In other words, all evidence gained illegally will be thrown out.

The NCAA had Nevin Shapiro's bankruptcy attorney on the payroll for goodness sake.





next....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> And you're not apparantly bound by the laws of reading comprehension....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you don't care if UM is guilty or not, you are more concerned about UM getting away with "cheating"?

Let me ask you a question and I have no idea if you have kids or not but let's pretend you do.

If one of your kids did something wrong, do you think they should be punished for it?  Suppose they did something wrong at school, would you be one of these parents that would defend your child regardless or would you try to teach your child to accept responsibility?

Just askin.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> So, you don't care if UM is guilty or not, you are more concerned about UM getting away with "cheating"?
> 
> Let me ask you a question and I have no idea if you have kids or not but let's pretend you do.
> 
> ...



Every school cheats. Every. Single. One.

Let me be clear here, 

Miami didn't "get away with" anything.

Miami got caught cheating and has already been punished for almost 2yrs as well as 3 post season bowl games (including the ACCTG).  The negative recruiting and dark cloud over UM's head has been relentless.  

Don't come in here and play holy roller knowing good and well that you'd be cheering the same result if it was your team.

I raise my kids right you can be rest assured.

That being said I don't run my businesses the same way I run my household.  

Football is a business, one I am monatarily invested in. I believe in no mercy for the weak and trample the wounded.

Right now the NCAA is wounded, I say step on their throat.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Every school cheats. Every. Single. One.
> 
> Let me be clear here,
> 
> ...



Well, I don't know for a fact that "Every school cheats. Every. Single. One."

I suppose that if everyone went out and shot someone then it's OK for me to do it as well?

But, one of your previous posts indicated to me that you were not concerned with truth, you were more concerned about your school "getting away with it".

If that's the way you feel, it doesn't matter much to me, just trying to get a sense of where you are coming from.

BTW, I used "your children" as an analogy and was speaking in a hypothetical sense.

No doubt the NCAA over-steps their boundries/authority.  I thought that the Penns State / Sandusky case was a criminal matter which the NCAA should have had no authority concerning it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> No doubt the NCAA over-steps their boundries/authority.  I thought that the Penns State / Sandusky case was a criminal matter which the NCAA should have had no authority concerning it.



I agree and as such Penn St. is rightfully suing them as are others.

The days of the NCAA dispensing punishment (or not) in a manner that only it understands are coming to an end.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> .  I raise my kids right you can be rest assured.
> 
> That being said I don't run my businesses the same way I run my household.
> 
> :



If I were about to do business with you and you made that statement, you would no longer do business with me.

Of course I could be very easily misinterpreting you statement but the way I took it was you raise your kids right (honor, integrety, truth) but you run your business in another matter becuase, don't you realize, money is involved. Sounds like a statement Shapiro would make? 

I'm sure you will clarify your stance for me though.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> If I were about to do business with you and you made that statement, you would no longer do business with me.
> 
> Of course I could be very easily misinterpreting you statement but the way I took it was you raise your kids right (honor, integrety, truth) but you run your business in another matter becuase, don't you realize, money is involved. Sounds like a statement Shapiro would make?
> 
> I'm sure you will clarify your stance for me though.




Let me clarify.

When at home I don't curse, stay positive, and am generally a nice guy.

At work I am ruthless, do the job no matter the obstacles, no whining, never say die. 

Honor and integrity are part of both aspects.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Let me clarify.
> 
> When at home I don't curse, stay positive, and am generally a nice guy.
> 
> ...



You treat people like dirt?????  Just askin,,,,


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You treat people like dirt?????  Just askin,,,,



Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Curlydog (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess that ststement tells the story.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> I guess that ststement tells the story.



You mean you can read?  Cause you sure can't spell...


----------



## Curlydog (Jan 24, 2013)

Spelling doesn't make a decent human being.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 24, 2013)

Naw et duzint


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes, yes I do.



Why???


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Why???



Ats cuz TJays the wakling boss and eh kin


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Let me clarify.
> 
> When at home I don't curse, stay positive, and am generally a nice guy.
> 
> ...



Gotcha!:


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> Ats cuz TJays the wakling boss and eh kin



bkl, did you enjoy yesterday as much as I did?

NCAA falls on its face

Miami Bball DESTROYS Duke

UM snags FSu's best recruiter and OC (not sure he can coach yet)


Great day to be a Miami Hurricane!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> bkl, did you enjoy yesterday as much as I did?
> 
> NCAA falls on its face
> 
> ...



Definitely a great day! Any day Duke loses a basketball game is a great day to me! Any gaf the NCAA big cheese does is funny also!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 24, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Great day to be a Miami Hurricane!!



Of course it is.  It's the offseason.


----------



## Boom (Jan 24, 2013)

The NCAA needs to be put on probation. They are a joke. Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.

Boom


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Of course it is.  It's the offseason.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Of course it is.  It's the offseason.



There has to be an offseason, FSu fans have to find time to formulate more lofty expectations of grandeur.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great read on the recent events. 

Long read that I expect 99% of you not to read simply due to the fact you think Miami is guilty of everything no matter what. 



> Vishnu Parasuraman-(aka-2003alumgocanes)
> 
> Now what?- That’s the question that no one knows the answer to. What we do know is that the NCAA royally screwed up the investigation of Miami, and in doing so, tainted some of the evidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 25, 2013)

Just read the last 2 papragraphs.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 25, 2013)

feathersnantlers said:


> Just read the last 2 papragraphs.



Sure, pick and choose what you want to read. 

Doesn't matter a lick to me. 

Truth is truth.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol...NCAA should ban itself for a few years.  I have though for a long while the truth was somewhere in the middle.  If the U did something they should be punished but if not I hope they lawyer up and get some big-time $ from the inept NCAA. They don't officially have a championship for football anyway.  Would be interesting if something like this could complete the transition cfb is making towards semi-pro.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

From the Miami Herald



> UM faces obstacles in pursuing NCAA settlement; Dolphins, Heat, Marlins, Canes notes
> 
> WEDNESDAY BUZZ COLUMN
> 
> ...



So not only did the NCAA pay Shapiro's attorney and obtain info they werent allowed, but after being caught they still went and tried to sneak some of that improperly obtained info by Miami? Wow.

As much as I loath Donna Shalala at times, that little troll may well save Miami's butt in this whole ordeal.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 30, 2013)

After reading all that, I'm simply left feeling more strongly that the "u" is a pathetic rouge program.  Now it's just a little clearer that their communist/butch leader is making use of her political connections to get them off with a little lighter punishment.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

alphachief said:


> After reading all that, I'm simply left feeling more strongly that the "u" is a pathetic rouge program.  Now it's just a little clearer that their communist/butch leader is making use of her political connections to get them off with a little lighter punishment.



And after nearly every FSu fans post I am more and more convinced at just how worthless a diploma is from Trailorhassee. 

If it was your school you'd be beating the same drum.

What you fail to realize is the bigger picture; that someone is finally standing up to the corrupt, inept and completely bias organization that is the NCAA and calling them out for being what they are....easily one of the worst run organizations not named the Federal Government.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 30, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> What you fail to realize is the bigger picture; that someone is finally standing up to the corrupt, inept and completely bias organization that is the NCAA and calling them out for being what they are....easily one of the worst run organizations not named the Federal Government.



If that happens...AND the "u" gets everything they should for their actual actions...I'm good with it.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I agree and as such Penn St. is rightfully suing them as are others.
> 
> The days of the NCAA dispensing punishment (or not) in a manner that only it understands are coming to an end.



Penn State is not suing the NCAA, the state of Pennsylvania is.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

alphachief said:


> If that happens...AND the "u" gets everything they should for their actual actions...I'm good with it.



That's what your not "getting". UM has already paid for what they did (3 bowl games, 2+ yrs of scrutiny), the players are punished/gone, the coaches are gone. The sensationalized yahoo story you want to all be true simply is not.



> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > Penn State is not suing the NCAA, the state of Pennsylvania is.



Is Penn St. public or private?

K

Thanks for playing.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw this article and agree that O'Leary makes a good point.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/os-mike-bianchi-saturday-circus-0126-20130125,0,172407.column



> "If you're going to treat us like that then treat yourself like that," UCF football coach George O'Leary says. "I'm sure Mark (Emmert) didn't know what was going on, but there are times when coaches don't know what's going on either and yet we're getting punished."


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> That's what your not "getting". UM has already paid for what they did (3 bowl games, 2+ yrs of scrutiny), the players are punished/gone, the coaches are gone. The sensationalized yahoo story you want to all be true simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Onward Debates: Public State University




Penn State University was founded in 1855 to be a “land-grant” university. Now, more than 150 years later, our university tops lists as the most expensive public school in America. However, one key factor that those ranking systems (as well as many students) miss is the fact that Penn State is not a public university; it’s currently designated as “state-related.” With Governor Corbett’s recent announcement of a 30% cut in state appropriations, now is the time for Penn State to make the official switch to being a public school.

Being state-related, Penn State is able to exist without following the same laws that govern other state-owned public universities, such as the Right to Know Act. This means that the public has the right to know how their tax-dollars are spent. State-related universities, which include Pitt and Temple as well as Penn State, get public funds without having the same transparency that state schools, like Millersville, do.

Currently, Penn State only has to report its top 25 highest paid employees, but doesn’t have to report any other spending. Taxpayers in the audience, does this seem fair to you? With interest in our university’s transparency at an already elevated level due to the Sandusky scandal, now more than ever is the time for Penn State to stop keeping its records under lock and key.

Twitter rang with updates from enraged students when Governor Corbett announced the latest cuts to Penn State funding. But if we go private, Pennsylvania will no longer owe Penn State any money. Some may argue that Penn State received a little less than 15% of its budget from the state anyway, and that 15% seems inconsequential. But to put it in perspective, students organized marches over the idea of a single-digit tuition raise last year. Just imagine the effect of a 15% drop.

In an age where student debt exceeds credit card debt, America is hurtling toward an educational system that views higher education as a privilege for those who can afford it, effectively killing the “American Dream.” Now is not the time for Penn State to turn its back on the students it was founded to serve.

Penn State’s mission statement offers “unparalleled access and public service to support the citizens of the Commonwealth.” In the wake of scandal that was arguably worsened by a lack of transparency, is it really in our best interest to forfeit the university’s tradition as a land-grant institution?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Saw this article and agree that O'Leary makes a good point.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/os-mike-bianchi-saturday-circus-0126-20130125,0,172407.column



That's one of the biggest issues I have with the current system besides the NCAA ignoring their big money schools is the fact that 99% of the time the ones that caused the punishment to come down don't feel the actual punishment themselves.

The Ohio St. and Penn St. cases are great examples of that.

Pryor and Tressel are long gone enjoying NFL riches while a team filled with players that had NOTHING to do with TattooGate could have possibly played for the National Championship.

No one at Penn St. had anything to do with those horrible things that went on yet an entire class of student athletes get punished for a matter that in my opinion was not an NCAA related issue.

The whole system needs to be changed and I hope this is the first step.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

Resica said:


> Onward Debates: Public State University
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did not know that. I stand corrected and apologize for being a smart alec.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Did not know that. I stand corrected and apologize for being a smart alec.



I didn't think you were being a smart alec.  I wasn't real sure what their deal was, knew they weren't like most of the "State" schools up here but wasn't(aren't) real sure on the difference.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

Resica said:


> I didn't think you were being a smart alec.  I wasn't real sure what their deal was, knew they weren't like most of the "State" schools up here but wasn't(aren't) real sure on the difference.



Not sure either. Good reading though regarding the Land Grant schools and such.

Oh and btw....thanks for Golden. Appreciate it!! 

Quicky becoming one of my favorite UM coaches.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Not sure either. Good reading though regarding the Land Grant schools and such.
> 
> Oh and btw....thanks for Golden. Appreciate it!!
> 
> Quicky becoming one of my favorite UM coaches.



Glad you like him. Seems decent.


----------

